# Recommend a liquid wax



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi all, I'm looking for recommendations on a liquid wax to replace my meguiars gold class.
Ease of use is important to me, and I'd go for wet look, flake pop over durability. Electric orange paintwork, been hearing good things about prima bannana gloss, can u recommend any others please?


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

I think you essentially described Prima Banana Gloss, super easy to use, looks great but not very durable.
Optimum Car Wax is at least as easy to apply, roughly comparable in durability but IMO doesn't look as good.
Collinite 845 is more difficult to apply, different but basically to a wash when it come to looks and vastly more durable.
The few other liquid waxes I've tried I haven't liked.


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

Meguiars Ultimate Liquid Wax is a good choice. A personal favourite of mine is Farecla G3 Resin Super Wax, it is very easy to use and gives adequate flake pop.

Using a good glaze/polish first can add to the flake pop you are after. I used to use Blackhole before RSW and it looked really well.

Maybe try some of the Blackfire range from Polsihed Bliss, heard great stuff about them.


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

+1 for 845


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

wettest looking wax i've found is clearkote wax


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

You would see great results on that colour using Jeffs Werkstat Acrylic System. Couldn't be easier and can be layered too so you get durability too :thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'm using srp followed by wet glaze 2.0. Gunna steer away from megs ultimate, as it's really a sealant, just seen Garcia? And megs 26. Oh and colli 846? It's tough to decide so really want best look and bead


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Prima Banana Gloss is fantastic. Gives a real glossy finish though it isn't that durable.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

also ive been.topping my megs gold liquid wax up every weekend after a clean.with 2 coats of megs gold spray wax, ive found this routine has helped immensley with durability. if i were to try a diff wax, do they all have relevant quick wax to use alongside them? thanks people


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

Prima has Hydro (spray wax/drying agent - not to be confused with Hydro Seal in their somewhat confusing nomenclature) and Slick (QD). I'm not convinced that either of these will dramatically improve the durability of Banana Gloss but they are excellent products in their own right. Applying Banana Gloss is so quick and easy I'd just put down a new layer after a wash.
Collinite doesn't have a product of that nature but the waxes are close to bulletproof so you don't really need it.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

LostHighway said:


> Prima has Hydro (spray wax/drying agent - not to be confused with Hydro Seal in their somewhat confusing nomenclature) and Slick (QD). I'm not convinced that either of these will dramatically improve the durability of Banana Gloss but they are excellent products in their own right. Applying Banana Gloss is so quick and easy I'd just put down a new layer after a wash.
> Collinite doesn't have a product of that nature but the waxes are close to bulletproof so you don't really need it.


thank u, ok so bannana is superior looks wise and colli wins for durability, does that also mean colli will bead better? how much difference timewise is durability between the 2, and is the bannana really that quick and easy to apply?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

If its definitley a liquid wax you want then bilt hamber is gonna be hard to beat imo


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

deegan1979 said:


> thank u, ok so bannana is superior looks wise and colli wins for durability, does that also mean colli will bead better? how much difference timewise is durability between the 2, and is the bannana really that quick and easy to apply?


personally i wouldn.t use colli it is one of the most solvent heavy lsp's there is and theres a good chance it would remove the wet glaze.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

stangalang said:


> If its definitley a liquid wax you want then bilt hamber is gonna be hard to beat imo


good shout forgot about the BH.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> personally i wouldn.t use colli it is one of the most solvent heavy lsp's there is and theres a good chance it would remove the wet glaze.


thanks cheeky, uve been helpfull with most of my posts now. so as u see now ive got the wetglaze ive decided to upgrade my lsp, def want a liquid wax that can be easily topped up and obviously i want the best finish possible to compliment the wetglaze, ur thoughts matey?


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

stangalang said:


> If its definitley a liquid wax you want then bilt hamber is gonna be hard to beat imo


thank u, do u know how the bh compares to banana in terms of finish, ease of use and durability? i would sacrafice durablity to attain great looks


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Seeing as its an open question, I'll throw Race Glaze Crem Perfection into the mix.

You don't read much about it on here but its a massive seller for us as an all in one cream carnauba wax, durability about 8-10 weeks, so easy and flexible and economical to use, no chalk/dust/white marks on trim, apply in bright sunlight and leave for hours, really so flexible and gives great results.

Its the product that made my companies name and one that so many customers are so loyal too still, when people say 'I've been waxing cars for 40 years and its still the best product I have ever used' you take notice.

Its £12.99 for 250ml, enough for about 8-10 cars, 500ml £19.99


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

deegan1979 said:


> thanks cheeky, uve been helpfull with most of my posts now. so as u see now ive got the wetglaze ive decided to upgrade my lsp, def want a liquid wax that can be easily topped up and obviously i want the best finish possible to compliment the wetglaze, ur thoughts matey?


a liquid wax is good but if you really want the best finish as in depth,wetness and gloss it needs to be a paste. if your a bit weary about using a paste dont worry there are paste waxes that are easier to use then some liquid waxes and just as cheap. now for yours the paste waxes i would consider are as follows
PB natty blue
CG xxx
CG pete 53
CG 50/50
any of the dodo (for yours orange crush)
but one of my personal favourtes is P21 or R222 only last 3-4 weeks but a awsome finish.
all of the above are easy to use paste waxes and leave a finish that will keep you smiling for days.
if it has to be a liquid wax the then eather BH or meg #26. the CK moose is a little to solvent heavy imo and may remove the WG. i can't comment on banana gloss as i've not used it


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> a liquid wax is good but if you really want the best finish as in depth,wetness and gloss it needs to be a paste. if your a bit weary about using a paste dont worry there are paste waxes that are easier to use then some liquid waxes and just as cheap. now for yours the paste waxes i would consider are as follows
> PB natty blue
> CG xxx
> CG pete 53
> ...


thanks again cheeky, u are proving to be a good source! 
as it happens ive looked at the r222 (blue lid), in time i might go down that route along with the banana gloss. my local forum member keep telling me to try orange crush but ive read it slightly dulls the flake on this colour. gunna order some banana today and if i no likey then either the bh liquid or r222


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

actually just been thinking again, i know i posted about liquid wax but.... is the r222 just as easy to use than banana and which will have the best looks over srp and wetglaze 2.0? whichever u suggest oh detailing messiah cheeky i shall give a go


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

deegan1979 said:


> actually just been thinking again, i know i posted about liquid wax but.... is the r222 just as easy to use than banana and which will have the best looks over srp and wetglaze 2.0? whichever u suggest oh detailing messiah cheeky i shall give a go


I'd go with Dodo Juice Juiced edition :thumb: this is a fantastic wax mate


----------



## fabiano (Aug 19, 2007)

As the paste waxes are already in the game.
I switched some years ago from a Meguiars NXT Liquid wax to Dodo Juice Purple Haze and it was really easier...

for liquid wax I read good feedback from Surf City Garage


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Paste waxes will generally give a better result as they generally contain more carnauba, so increased durability too.
However, not everything thats a paste follows this - I have seen tins of Brazilian Carnauba Paste was with 1% wax and 3% silicone for example, and Megs Gold Class liquid wax and paste wax are the same product except the paste has a solidifier in it, so it will have minimal carnauba as any liquid wax cannot have too much otherwise it becomes too hard to work.
Also factor in how often you like to wax your car and how long you want it to take - 4-6 weeks may well be perfect for you, and the P21S/R222 (which we stock) is a consistently liked wax. We also have some special size 250ml matching Pre Wax cleansers still on the shelves at I think £9.


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

If I may ask - why the aversion to sealants? The general idea thrown around is that waxes will usually add glow, but mute flake pop at the same time, while sealants will usually have more clarity and hence promote metallic flake on your paint.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

deegan1979 said:


> actually just been thinking again, i know i posted about liquid wax but.... is the r222 just as easy to use than banana and which will have the best looks over srp and wetglaze 2.0? whichever u suggest oh detailing messiah cheeky i shall give a go


r222 gives 1 of the best finishs there is from a wax its down fall is durability, so if its just for looks then yes go for this. 
if its a great look and decent durability then go for dodo. the great thing as well with the dodo range is you can get a panel pot for only a few quid, and if its a panel pot then its SN you should get. it a great finish.
the other 1 i'd consider is natty blue easy to use as well good finish and not bad durability,

with every thing you are after i would say the best for you is dodo SN panel pot. if its a full pot then r222 would be my choice closely followed be dodo OC


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

To answer your first question, Prima Banana Gloss or Britemax Max Shine (just converted to the latter - very impressed). However the R222 Concours wax is a stunning product.

On my black car I alternate every four weeks between Banana Gloss and R222 and it always looks amazing. The prep work is key of course so I always start with Prima Amigo and will be adding Wet Glaze 2.0 to the process too. SOunds complicated but it's not - both waxes dead easy to use, look great and given my regularity of use and maintenance, durability is never an issue. The finish is beyond anything I have ever seen on a daily driver and, frankly, most show cars. Jaw dropping.

Experiment and enjoy! 

cheers :thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

umi000 said:


> If I may ask - why the aversion to sealants? The general idea thrown around is that waxes will usually add glow, but mute flake pop at the same time, while sealants will usually have more clarity and hence promote metallic flake on your paint.


U may ask of course mate, reason being I'm new, only ever used liquid wax and love how quick it is to use, one day I may try a sealant like zaino,workstation or jet seal but as its summer Gunna try to get my head round the various waxes


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

RedCloudMC said:


> To answer your first question, Prima Banana Gloss or Britemax Max Shine (just converted to the latter - very impressed). However the R222 Concours wax is a stunning product.
> 
> On my black car I alternate every four weeks between Banana Gloss and R222 and it always looks amazing. The prep work is key of course so I always start with Prima Amigo and will be adding Wet Glaze 2.0 to the process too. SOunds complicated but it's not - both waxes dead easy to use, look great and given my regularity of use and maintenance, durability is never an issue. The finish is beyond anything I have ever seen on a daily driver and, frankly, most show cars. Jaw dropping.
> 
> ...


Hi, so do u use the banana as a top up to r222? And is the prima amigo asgoodfor cleansing and filling and looks as my srp? I'm seriously tempted to try both r222 and the banana. Thanks


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> r222 gives 1 of the best finishs there is from a wax its down fall is durability, so if its just for looks then yes go for this.
> if its a great look and decent durability then go for dodo. the great thing as well with the dodo range is you can get a panel pot for only a few quid, and if its a panel pot then its SN you should get. it a great finish.
> the other 1 i'd consider is natty blue easy to use as well good finish and not bad durability,
> 
> with every thing you are after i would say the best for you is dodo SN panel pot. if its a full pot then r222 would be my choice closely followed be dodo OC


Hi cheeky, thanks again, when u say dodo SN do u mean the plain wax or the hybrid? I may just order a panel pot of it and OC, but I'm also trying to stop myself spending out on amigo, banana and r222 as apart from a lsp I have a full collection, plan is after full body cleanse to use what I have, megs crystal paint cleaner followed by srpx2, then megs crystal pure polish, then 2x wet glaze 2.0 then whatever lsp I go for. Has been megs gold liquid wax topped up weekly with 2x coats of megs gold quick wax. Oh what to do I just don't know, I'm even looking at reload now too, this site is frying my simple little mind.lol


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

deegan1979 said:


> Hi, so do u use the banana as a top up to r222? And is the prima amigo asgoodfor cleansing and filling and looks as my srp? I'm seriously tempted to try both r222 and the banana. Thanks


In my opinion, Amigo gives a much better finish than SRP but that is just to my eye.

I use the Banana Gloss and R222 alternately as top ups to each other yes. You could also add a layer of Wet Glaze 2.0 for extra shine but not needed. The BG does have solvents and some say it cleans, I don't believe this. By hand it won't clean so they are ideal bed mates in many ways. Durability of both are between 4-6 weeks max so 3-4 week top ups seem to work well.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

mer hybrid lovely wax and known to outlast colli 476


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

I have heard great things about Bilt Hamber hydra wax; I will order it myself in the near future.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

RaceGlazer said:


> Paste waxes will generally give a better result as they generally contain more carnauba, so increased durability too.
> However, not everything thats a paste follows this - I have seen tins of Brazilian Carnauba Paste was with 1% wax and 3% silicone for example, and Megs Gold Class liquid wax and paste wax are the same product except the paste has a solidifier in it, so it will have minimal carnauba as any liquid wax cannot have too much otherwise it becomes too hard to work.
> Also factor in how often you like to wax your car and how long you want it to take - 4-6 weeks may well be perfect for you, and the P21S/R222 (which we stock) is a consistently liked wax. We also have some special size 250ml matching Pre Wax cleansers still on the shelves at I think £9.


thanks for ur input, i may be intouch soon to purchase the r222, u mention the pre wax cleanser, would i need this as i am using srp and wetglaze? thanks


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Am I getting the r222 100% carnauba (silver top) or the r222 smart wax (blue top) ? As usual a little confused and quite a price difference too, I'm guessing u all meant smart wax for the looks and ease? And have just ordered panel pots of dodo SN and OC. Think once I have the r222 I'm Gunna have an little experiment, try all 3 on different panels and see what I think of the looks and durability, if all else fails then ill be spending yet again on BH liquid or banana gloss. I hope that after spending all this they will give me a much better finish than my megs gold class liquid, cos if I can't really see much difference I'll be a, in trouble with the wife. B, very dissapointed. Thanks to each of u that have posted and helped


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

derbigofast said:


> mer hybrid lovely wax and known to outlast colli 476


Its properly on par and the same league as the 476, but the mer hybrid is very thick in consistency, but it's a decent wax, I had a few errors with this wax, due to my own user error mistakes, I applied way to much wax on a panel, and all needed was a little amount, and I have noticed with the correct ratio, the bottle of hybrid wax will last well.


----------



## Nige SRI (Jan 23, 2011)

If liquid I would forget the wax and go with chemical guys black light personally, really easy to apply and buff off, gives great results and you don't need a wax although you can add one afterwards if you so wish


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Personally I use built hamber hydra wax, it's so easy on and off and a little goes a very long way 
Water behaviour is as good as many waxes. It doesn't hide flake either and hives a good reflection!


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

deegan1979 said:


> Am I getting the r222 100% carnauba (silver top) or the r222 smart wax (blue top) ? As usual a little confused and quite a price difference too, I'm guessing u all meant smart wax for the looks and ease? And have just ordered panel pots of dodo SN and OC. Think once I have the r222 I'm Gunna have an little experiment, try all 3 on different panels and see what I think of the looks and durability, if all else fails then ill be spending yet again on BH liquid or banana gloss. I hope that after spending all this they will give me a much better finish than my megs gold class liquid, cos if I can't really see much difference I'll be a, in trouble with the wife. B, very dissapointed. Thanks to each of u that have posted and helped


Blue top :thumb:


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

deegan1979 said:


> U may ask of course mate, reason being I'm new, only ever used liquid wax and love how quick it is to use, one day I may try a sealant like zaino,workstation or jet seal but as its summer Gunna try to get my head round the various waxes


There are some sealants that are as easy, or easier, than liquid waxes - I'd put the ease of Blackfire Wet Diamond AFPP and HD Poxy's application and removal up there with any product, and Opti-Seal is even easier - wipe on, walk away. Also, and this might be an opinion that other people might not agree with, but I actually prefer sealants during summer instead - less dust attraction and (usually) better heat resistance than waxes.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

My favourite is Bilt Hamber hydra-wax, this is a great liquid wax especially for metallic paint. For flat colours I stick to Collinite 845.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Davemm said:


> Personally I use built hamber hydra wax, it's so easy on and off and a little goes a very long way
> Water behaviour is as good as many waxes. It doesn't hide flake either and hives a good reflection!


Another vote for Hydrawax here too!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I think on electric orange, you want a sealant on the paint, such as Autofinesse Tough coat as a example, build the layers up, and the shine will glow and reflect more in time plus will have more protection over a liquid wax, It's real easy to use as well, which is a big plus point.

Just my thoughts, as a sealant I think is the way to go on this paint.

Another one on the cards could be Zaino z2, but I have not tried this so I don't know the performance of this, seen some real good reviews on here, not a single bad word against it on here.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

For a carnauba based liquid wax Collinite #845 is excellent, for artifical waxes (sealants) I really rate Menzerna Powerlock which leaves a very slick finish.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> I think on electric orange, you want a sealant on the paint, such as Autofinesse Tough coat as a example, build the layers up, and the shine will glow and reflect more in time plus will have more protection over a liquid wax, It's real easy to use as well, which is a big plus point.
> 
> Just my thoughts, as a sealant I think is the way to go on this paint.
> 
> Another one on the cards could be Zaino z2, but I have not tried this so I don't know the performance of this, seen some real good reviews on here, not a single bad word against it on here.





CleanYourCar said:


> For a carnauba based liquid wax Collinite #845 is excellent, for artifical waxes (sealants) I really rate Menzerna Powerlock which leaves a very slick finish.


Thanks chaps, I may buy a sealant too just for experimenting with, if I get one it would need to be quick and easy to use, layer able as I like to wash and top up weekly, but looks of finish are more important to me as my paint is bright orange and metallic/ pearlescent.


----------

